
The Screen Actors Guild in Hollywood during the Great Depression - prismatic
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/unions-opening-credits
======
claudeganon
SAG and the WGA are great models for flexible, performance-based pay, while
maintaining wage floors and good working conditions across employers. That’s
why the US government outlawed new unions from forming along similar lines
(sector-wide bargaining) and forced everyone into the adversarial shop-vote
model or independent contracting!

~~~
webwielder2
Can you recommend further reading on said outlawing?

~~~
claudeganon
This covers the history pretty well, although without specific reference to
SAG and the WGA (who were grandfathered in by the legislation discussed):

[https://jacobinmag.com/2017/12/taft-hartley-unions-right-
to-...](https://jacobinmag.com/2017/12/taft-hartley-unions-right-to-work)

------
pixelatedindex
Has anyone subscribed to Lapham's? What are your thoughts?

~~~
Jtsummers
I have picked up copies periodically over the last few years and finally
subscribed this year (print edition). I like it, there's a diverse set of
articles centered around a common subject matter. It's easy to read a few
articles at a time (I usually read it linearly, but that's just my habit for
reading in general, you could easily bounce around). I don't think I've read
every article in any issue I've picked up, but I have found a lot of
interesting things. Even if it's just giving me a more global perspective or
different historical perspective, being a more diverse set of authors than I
have encountered in my usual reading which tends to be: contemporary news and
analysis, science fiction, technical (usually software related, but often math
as well).

If you're just curious about it, just go to your local bookshop or order an
issue online and check it out. They're not cheap, but I think the list price
is under $20 for an issue (around 200 pages of text and images).

------
tpmx
They hadn't invented podcasts back then...

